# Gun Holders for ATV's?



## Handgunner (Mar 23, 2005)

Which do you use/prefer and why? 

I'm looking for one to fit my Grizzly.  I'd prefer one that held two rifles and that it be well cushioned to protect the scope.

I'm looking for one that attaches to your front rack.  Any pictures of one, or links to them will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Duramax (Mar 24, 2005)

Fin Grip need I say more?  I have a fin grip on my 500 Sportsman, does the job.  Holds the guns secure and cushions as well.  Not to pricey either.  BassPro or Cabela's carries them.

Duramax


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2005)

I use fin grips as well and am happy with them. 

 Had a gun boot for a while, but hated the thing although it gave more protection.  

Most of the time if it is just me, it goes over my shoulder anyway.

Jim


----------



## Eshad (Mar 24, 2005)

I like my fin grips also.  Check out this link.

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/produ...n&productId=p513910&catId=106&leafCatId=10603


----------



## Trizey (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got the fin grips too, but I also have a gun boot.

The fin grips are the way to go on open land and the boot is for the woods.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got Fin Grips also and have no complaints with them at all.  Like Jim, I strap mine over my shoulder a lot of times also, especially when going through thick stuff.

The gun boot was a pain to me.  It was always getting in my way and I would have to take it on and off all the time.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 24, 2005)

Fin grips.  

Handy when you need them; out of the way when you don't.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Y'all.  Looks like Fin Grips is the ticket!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's what I found and going with.  I think I'd like the front rack to be open and rifle closer to me, so I'm going with the handlebar mounts...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ps&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Thats cool and that way they will serve as a spiderweb catcher also...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

Exactly Milton, that way I won't have those ugly things on my 4wheeler like Randy had on his...


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea, I ragged him about those at the hog hunt...  

I told him they were Sissy Sticks...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

You got it... A real man just eats the webs and smiles while doing so!


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

That or eats the spider and flosses his teeth with the web...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

You da man!


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Boy, Randy's gonna love this one when he see's it...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

Any man that puts those on a 4wheeler NEEDS to see this... and deserves it.

What's worse, is he said he bought two pair!!!!  

My idea of a spider web catcher is the guy in front of me. *LOL*


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Randy must be deathly scared of spiders to have two pairs...  

Does he have them mounted on the rear rack also, just in case they were to try and sneak up on him?...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.... 

But I don't think Randy is scared of anything....  well, maybe a few things, but I won't bring them up here...


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Aw, come on now, isn't this a Randy Roast?...  

Just kidding, ole Randy's allright in my book and I'm sure he will know we're just kidding with him.

Now, what is it he's scared of besides his wife?....


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 25, 2005)

The only thing that would scare Randy more than his wife, would be his wife toting a crossbow and a bag of corn........



I hope he knows we're kidding....


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 25, 2005)

Delton, that there would be grounds for divorce...


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 26, 2005)

*Kolpin Gun Boot IV with metal bracket*

I use and absolutely love, the Kolpin Gun Boot IV with the 3 position adjustable metal bracket.

You can order them out of the Bass Pro catalog. They really protect your rifle and are completely waterproof. I've used nothing else for years on my Honda Foreman and I've never had my point of impact shift or scratched my rifle.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 26, 2005)

*Don't use one anymore*

Almost missed the one I have on my wall.  Aimed for the behind the sholder and hit it in the neck .  Couple of inches higher and it would have been a complete miss and this was at about 35 yards.  When I went to the range the next day, I was having a hard time hitting paper.  My belief is that the scope got messed up due to the vibration from riding in racks mounted to the handle bars of my ATV.  I now carry it over my sholder at all times.  Haven't had a recurrence of the problem with the scope.  
My recommendation is to look very carefully at how much the gun rack insulates your gun from the vibrations from the ATV.  Boots with the padding probably do a good job, and the fin grip looks better than the ones I had.  With the number of folks using them, they can't be causing too much of a problem.  My experience is that it only takes once for them to cause a problem, and according to Murphy's Law, it will be the best deer of your life that will be walking in front of you.

Hoss


----------

